# l



## Mariachi (Mar 3, 2012)

*Blurry lettering*

I am printing a logo that is red lettering on a white square (on a grey t-shirt). The lettering is coming out very blurry. I am thinking that maybe I should have cut out the lettering on the white part of the design so the red ink is printed directly on the fabric rather than printing the red ink directly onto the white ink?

Any advice would be welcome


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

What type of printing are you doing?


----------



## Mariachi (Mar 3, 2012)

Screen printing with plastisol ink. White screen is 110 mesh and red is 156.


----------



## BLACK WIDOW (May 7, 2009)

Hey mariachi ; 

Take a look at your screen on the bottom part maybe the screen is bleeding from the design( red) all you need to do is clean your screen in the bottom part and continue printing . This usually happens when you leave you ink in top of your open design for a while , or also happens when your squeegee is not picking up the ink from the screen correctly .


----------



## Mariachi (Mar 3, 2012)

I have cleaned the screens and also adjusted my off contact but by my third shirt the screens need to be cleaned again.


----------



## mattgainey (Apr 20, 2012)

Are u flashing after the wht screen?


----------



## Mariachi (Mar 3, 2012)

Yes I am. After evey couple prints I need to clean the screen. I'm not very experienced at this and I'm wondering if I should have cut out the letter on the white logo so hat the red ink is printing directly onto shirt instead of onto white ink?


----------



## mattgainey (Apr 20, 2012)

Hummm we do prints like this with no problem, i assume the ink is not wet after the flash


----------



## Mariachi (Mar 3, 2012)

I've done red on white before with no problems as well but it was a less detailed design. I can't figure it out! Maybe poor technique or off contact is set up wrong? I have done a million tests! And yeas the ink is complletely dry before the second color is printed.


----------



## mattgainey (Apr 20, 2012)

How detailed is the design?


----------



## Mariachi (Mar 3, 2012)

I think detailed was the wrong word to describe it... Its actually very simple block lettering in red on a white square background.... Which is why it's got to print wiith perrfect solid lines and it's just not happening : )


----------



## mattgainey (Apr 20, 2012)

What's your off contact maybe too much?....what's the garment?


----------



## Mariachi (Mar 3, 2012)

It's a ryonet silver press. Looking at off contact now it's pretty high- maybe 1/8 of an inch. I've adjusted it a few times. It should be a less than that- shouldn't it?


----------



## superD70 (Dec 22, 2010)

Sounds like either too much pressure or your squeegee angle is to steep, you only need to press down hard enough to make the screen contact the shirt. Your squeegee should be nearly straight up and down, about 80*


----------



## Mariachi (Mar 3, 2012)

I've tried different pressure and squeegees. I will keep trying and focus on the pressure and angle. Thank you so much for your help. : )


----------

